# Froggy Bottom



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Watch, and just wait for the opening notes. Just wow. Period. Completely unexpected tone.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I concur. WOW. Just WOW.

I've played a few at Bluedog (not Model C's but FB's in general). Amazing, remarkable guitars. Right up there with Ryan and Lowden and SCGC and the other top-echelon guitars.

Not inexpensive, though. $10k seems to be a comfortable starting point. If you find $10k comfortable, that is.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Beautiful. It might sound slightly different in standard tuning however.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

It will sound different if you are in the room with it and not listening via utube. Bigger, better, more 3 dimensional.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

love that binding and have enjoyed playing Froggy Bottom at BlueDog also before they moved locations should try to get up to see those two


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

As good as it sounds I don't know that I could pay that much for a guitar. I'd be afraid to play it.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I used to think that too, Kerry. 

But I figured I can't 'take it with me', so I just got over it. I've taken my Lowden out to jams, even outdoor jams. I am careful with it - don't leave it leaning on a chair or anything - but damn it, it's too good a guitar to leave at home. The more I play it, the better it gets. I'm starting to think I could unload a couple of acoustics that are unplayed for the last year or so.



Ship of fools said:


> love that binding and have enjoyed playing Froggy Bottom at BlueDog also before they moved locations should try to get up to see those two


Yes, you should go see them at the new location. Much more space. And now it's three - Jenn's son is working there occasionally. A new puppy (3 now) to meet and greet you! Many wondrous instruments! What's not to love.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

High/Deaf said:


> I used to think that too, Kerry.
> 
> But I figured I can't 'take it with me', so I just got over it. I've taken my Lowden out to jams, even outdoor jams. .


Bring it up to our next West Coast jam and we can play an acoustic set. I'll bring my Larrivee 12 string. April 14.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Listened to it with my headphones and I must say, that guitar sounds absolutely beautiful. I can't believe how rich that 00 size guitar sounds. Unfortunately, their prices are more than I would pay for a guitar unless I ran into a big inheritance which isn't going to happen to me.

Great post!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

That guitar sounds nice. I've only played a couple of Froggy Bottoms and wasn't that impressed. They were both dreads. To give a little bit of clarity to this, I was at the 12th Fret and was there to audition a Martin Authentic 1941 D-28 of which I did buy, although not that particular one.
The 12th Fret had a whole bunch of top tier acoustics to compare so I sat there for a few hours comparing. 
I play 3 Bourgeois, A D-28 Marquis, 2 Huss and Dalton, a couple of Collings and 2 different Froggy Bottom dreads. Of course I preferred the the Authentic but then I go for that Martin sound. The next closest for me was the Bourgeois which I think gets closer to the Martin sound than the rest of them. My next favorite were the Collings. The Huss and Dalton and Froggy Bottom guitars were equally my least favorite. 
Every one of those small builder boutique guitars had a better fit and finish than the Martin. But then thats what these small builders can do. If I were going with fit, finish and wood quality in appearance It wouldn't have been the Martin. 
The Froggy Bottom guitars were beautiful looking quality instruments. They sound great. But when in the company of all the other greats its more of a personal preference or your preferred flavor.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> That guitar sounds nice. I've only played a couple of Froggy Bottoms and wasn't that impressed. They were both dreads. To give a little bit of clarity to this, I was at the 12th Fret and was there to audition a Martin Authentic 1941 D-28 of which I did buy, although not that particular one.
> The 12th Fret had a whole bunch of top tier acoustics to compare so I sat there for a few hours comparing.
> I play 3 Bourgeois, A D-28 Marquis, 2 Huss and Dalton, a couple of Collings and 2 different Froggy Bottom dreads. Of course I preferred the the Authentic but then I go for that Martin sound. The next closest for me was the Bourgeois which I think gets closer to the Martin sound than the rest of them. My next favorite were the Collings. The Huss and Dalton and Froggy Bottom guitars were equally my least favorite.
> Every one of those small builder boutique guitars had a better fit and finish than the Martin. But then thats what these small builders can do. If I were going with fit, finish and wood quality in appearance It wouldn't have been the Martin.
> The Froggy Bottom guitars were beautiful looking quality instruments. They sound great. But *when in the company of all the other greats its more of a personal preference or your preferred flavor.*


It better be or you just wasted a good chunk of change. I like the Martin sound too, but the Froggy Bottom the OP posted kind of blew me away.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Kerry Brown said:


> Bring it up to our next West Coast jam and we can play an acoustic set. I'll bring my Larrivee 12 string. April 14.


I'll do that - if I can work it out, schedule-wise. I's loves takin' my Lowden out. 

Stupid work. Stupid job. I owe, I owe, it's off to work I go ...........


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Amazing tone.


----------

